# A year with my Cannondales- CAAD10 // SS



## khcoaching (Dec 10, 2011)

This time last year, I took delivery of 2 big boxes, a new CAAD10 and SuperSix HiMod, both Dura Ace versions. I liked the idea of a training bike and race bike with the same geometry and having one aluminum and one carbon seemed to be the perfect mix for training and racing. Finishing up this year, I’ll have put in just over 10k miles on both and the mix was probably 75% C-10 and 25% SS. Here are my thoughts on both:

*CAAD10*-As excited as I was about the SS, I was more excited about this bike. I like the idea of an aluminum bike and the Dura-Ace build was exactly what I was looking for. The only changes I made were for fit- bar/stem, seat and Hallowgram cranks with my SRM. (I would swap the cranks back and forth between both bikes) The CAAD10 delivered, big time. I trained, raced and generally rode the crap out of it. The ride is definitely sharper than the SS, it climbs well, is super stable and really is an incredible value. What is really funny though- is that I ended up racing the bike in half my races and all my best finishes were on the CAAD10, both in road races (semi-flat) and crits. I did so well on it at one point, I thought of selling the SS and getting another CAAD to just race on…The bike is light, 15.9lbs with Williams wheels and pedals and 15.4lbs with race carbon wheels. The only issue I had was with the cable guide breaking, other than that, zero issues. 

*SS-Hi Mod*-Same as the C-10, I changed the bars/stem and seat for fit. I ended up having a love/hate relationship with this bike, so stiff and responsive that it’s truly amazing, but yet my race performances were never that great. The best attributes the bike has, is to accelerate and put out the watts, all of my best power numbers have come on this bike, yet the ride remains really good, giving outstanding feedback. So, the performance difference is kinda’ weird, but the one thing that stands out ride after ride, is the that the SS has less roll speed on the flats than the C-10..Same routes, same wheels, same avg watts, the SS is slower mph wise. At first I thought I was nuts, but time after time, the SS is always .4-.6 mph slower with the same workout, same watts. Climbing, the roles are reversed, the SS is a climbing fool and all my best climb times are on that bike. The bike is crazy light, 14.4lbs with carbon wheels and pedals. 

I did have some issues with the bike. The Ceramic BB bearings lasted 3 weeks, I replaced them again with Ceramic and those lasted 2 weeks. I installed FSA non-ceramic and they have been good the last 10 months. I had a DA shifter break and the bike and it took a long time to work out a few little creaks that the C-10 didn’t have. 

Overall, both amazing bikes and I’m thinking EVO to replace the SS, since the EVO is basically a carbon C-10. 

Ken


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow cool review. I hear the Caad 10 is magic. Im on the market for a used one in size 56 but they are hard to find! That means they must be good.


----------



## drumguy_01 (Dec 13, 2011)

Great reviews. I'm getting ready to order a CAAD10-1 for racing & training, this will be my first Cannondale bike and I'm very excited about it after reading several great reviews.


----------



## leo santos (Nov 30, 2011)

hey khcoaching, one thing Im particularly interested in your experience is confort, I mean, when you compare both bikes on similar situations for a long ride (say anything larger than 40-50 miles), which one stands out? is there any of them that you can confidently say " i feel better after the ride with this bike / I feel like going for more" or are they both very alike in this matter? thanks


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

I don't have the basis of comparison as I only own a CAAD10, but I ride mountainous centuries 4 to 6 times per month, and I have zero complaints about comfort.


----------



## leo santos (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Yama!
Maybe i shoulda mention Ive the caad9 and really like it, but I consistently perceive a big drop in performance and well-feeling after the 40th mile or so. Although this is obviously mostly attributed to my not so good endurance level, and I realize that several factors other than the bike can be changed, I wondered if upgrading to ither de caad10 or the SS would improve my miles stamina more likely.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

I also have a CAAD9 that has now gone in to retirement (maybe selling it?). As a basis of comparison, I rode the CAAD9 on the same long mountain rides and frankly didn't have any big complaints. That being said, IMHO the CAAD10 is significantly better at absorbing road chatter and providing a noticeably smoother ride thanks to the S.A.V.E technology. Additionally, while the CAAD9 is a capable descender, I definitely was able to find it's limits. The CAAD10 is a whole different beast. It's much more stable, precise and confidence inspiring! As I've posted elsewhere, the CAAD10 is superior in every way to the CAAD9. It's smoother, stiffer and lighter. To be clear, that's not a knock on the CAAD9, it's a big compliment to the CAAD10!


----------



## khcoaching (Dec 10, 2011)

leo santos said:


> hey khcoaching, one thing Im particularly interested in your experience is confort, I mean, when you compare both bikes on similar situations for a long ride (say anything larger than 40-50 miles), which one stands out? is there any of them that you can confidently say " i feel better after the ride with this bike / I feel like going for more" or are they both very alike in this matter? R thanks


I've ridden both bikes on 5+ hours days and they are both very similiar. I would give the nod to the SS however, as it doesn't transmit the sharp edge bumps like the C10 does. I've also found the C10s ride can be changed dramatically by what type of wheels/tires you use. The ride on the C10 is amazing with my race tubulars.

Ken


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Yama, did you just say you do 4-6 mountainous centuries a month? WOW!
Could you expound a bit on that?


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

Lil Dale said:


> Yama, did you just say you do 4-6 mountainous centuries a month? WOW!
> Could you expound a bit on that?


Yes, that's pretty typical for me during most of the year. I stick more to the flats along the rivers in the coldest months. I'm from the States, but have been living in Tokyo for close to 12 years. Generally, I can ride to any of the mountains west of Tokyo in about 50-60km. When going to my favorite area towards Chichibu, I can ride along the Arakawa River on bike paths traffic free for most of that. An average ride would be 150-180km with 1500-2500m of climbing. The mountains and roads here are pretty amazing! Its a bit of a road biking paradise IMHO!

It's funny, when I first started the rides I do seemed almost impossible. I'd get back and be completely drained for about a day. Now they're just normal, and I'm nearly completely recovered by the time I make it home. Its incredible what you can adapt to.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Inspirational Yama, respect.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for a great review. I like my 10 alot. Cant see upgrading any time soon.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

like mine also ,way better than my Merckx& Gios


----------



## cyclusaddictus (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm happy to read these reviews on the CAAD10. I decided on this frame a while ago, and ordered the Ultegra build in white, but it's going to take 2 months to get in. So I have all that time to second guess my decision! So far nothing has convinced me that there would have been a better choice for the money.


----------



## mattlock26 (Jul 18, 2009)

Sounds like a fair amount of lead-time for the C10; no doubt due to well-deserved popularity. 

I've got to decide whether or not to repair a 5 year old entry level carbon frame (albeit a minor repair, replace cable stop for an Orbea Onix) or use this as a convenient excuse to get into a new frame, most likely a C10 that might suit my current riding better (aggressive groups and racing). Is the performance difference worth the effort and cash? 

thanks for this review, it is great!


----------

